# GSD/Coyote Mix???o.O,Fox/Dog mix?O.o



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was at the beach today riding my bike with my friends today, and we were riding by dog beach.As we were riding we stopped to relax and take in the sights and sounds of the beach, and there were many dogs there.But a few in particular stood out.There was this one guy who had 2 GSDs, but one GSD looked like he had Coyote in him.He was black and tan, but the way the dog walked, and the way the dog's face looked, gave an indication he was that of a Coyote.I know a coyote, because my aunt lives up where coyotes are her neighbors.lol.And then there was another dog, that me and my friends thought looked like a fox.lol.but the only thing that didn't resemble a fox was the tail.I was thinking the little dog was a Jindo mix,but he was small dog for a Jindo.But he had a foxish face.As for the other GSD, he was normal, nothing wild about him.lol.

I am just wondering.It has been bugging me since I got home.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

without a picture only you can guess...

you've got plenty of pictures of GSDs here to look at if you need some of a coyote check out thedailycoyote.net or google "coydog"


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am looking at pics right now.None look similar, but I will keep looking!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I didnt have my camera and the camera on my phone would have been no help because of its quality.I am trying to find pictures on google.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The dog had a face that looked like this:
http://api.ning.com/files/b-jVusfiJ...GMhrA7doJup*m*LnDUvmFW6liSpvZQ3DH7/coyote.jpg

I didnt get a close enough look at the eyes.

He basically looked like this but Black & Tan like a GSD, the dog had a GSD in him for sure:
http://76.163.194.181/images/Canis_latrans.jpg

His walk was that of a Coyote,or a Wolf.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

They call them coydogs, we believe the dog my father adopted from us approx 6 years ago is a coydog, but there are other breeds that could attribute to the looks, behavioral quirks, and sounds that he makes, so there is no way of really knowing.

From what little I have been able to find out about them from reputable sources on the web when I was researching them years ago, they are pretty rare due to the breeding cycles not coinciding with dogs and style of raising offspring. But it does happen.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

As Rerun said, Coydogs or Dogotes, depending on what sex the Dog was or what sex the Coyote was:

Coydog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Edit to say:

They have an example of a Coyote mixed with a GSD right on the Wiki page


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Rerun said:


> From what little I have been able to find out about them from reputable sources on the web when I was researching them years ago, they are pretty rare due to the breeding cycles not coinciding with dogs and style of raising offspring. But it does happen.


Yes that is what I found when I researched them as well, that they are pretty rare, so most of the dogs you see that are being called "coydogs" are most likely not part coyote.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was thinking also the dog may have had some other dog in him, like Jindo, he had that face, because there is one at the shelter.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

people think shilo has coyote in here haha


----------

